# Por-Bazhyn (Por-Bajin) The Mysterious Structure High Up in the Tuvan Mountains



## igneous (Apr 26, 2021)

*Por-Bazhyn (Por-Bajin) The Mysterious Structure High Up in the Tuvan Mountains*
*What is it? 


THE PLACE *



​*THE HEADLINES*



  


​*WHO & WHERE?  *



THE FACTS





















​*CAN I SEE ANOTHER PICTURE?  BUT . . . ZOOM OUT A BIT*

​*HOW OLD?*















​*WHAT 
DO THE LOCALS SAY? *


​*WHAT DO THE EXPERTS SAY? *



​*WHAT DOES THE GOVERNMENT SAY?  *







​*WHAT IF I WANTED TO GO THERE?  WHO WOULD BE MY GUIDE?  *




*CAN YOU TELL ME A BIT MORE?  *













​
*LET'S SEE IT AGAIN:*





































​*CAN I SEE SOME ARCHAEOLOGY PICTURES? *




​
*WHAT IF I WANTED TO GET WOO-WOO*





*IN SUMMARY - WHAT IS IT?  WHY WAS IT BUILT?  HOW WAS IT BUILT?
WHY WAS IT NEVER OCCUPIED? *


Edit:





Just discovered the aquatic sounding study - this slide puts it all together quite nicely.  

The Implications of this are that the area looked considerably different, with the Por-Bajin Structure situated on a peninsula rather than an island.  


*WHERE DID ALL THIS INFORMATION COME FROM?  *

VARIED SOURCES - Amateur, Very Amateur, Professional, Very Professional

1,300-year-old fortress-like structure on Siberian lake continues to mystify experts

Por-Bazhyn - Wikipedia

Archaeology Magazine - Letter from Siberia - Fortress of Solitude  - Archaeology Magazine Archive

Who built this Siberian summer palace… and why?

Por- Bajin: Fortress of Solitude

FOCUS ON TUVA 3: Was this 1,300-year-old mountain palace built for a tragic Chinese princess?

President Vladimir Putin and Prince Albert II of Monaco visited the ancient Uighur Por-Bazhyn Fortress archaeological excavation site

Alien monastery: scientists determined the age and put forward a hypothesis about the appointment of the Por-Bazhyn fortress in Tuva | tellerreport.com

A resort for spirits

Krishna’s Palace In Siberia Sanskrit Inscription Por-Bazhyn

The Visible Self

Por-Bajin, the lost Uighur palace


> Note: This OP was recovered from the Sh.org archive.





> Note: Archived Sh.org replies to this OP are included in this thread.


----------



## Archive (Apr 26, 2021)

> Note: This post was recovered from the Sh.org archive.Username: ReichenbachDate: 2020-06-11 16:51:23Reaction Score: 3




igneous said:


> *Por-Bazhyn (Por-Bajin) The Mysterious Structure High Up in the Tuvan Mountains*
> *What is it?
> 
> 
> ...


ThanQ !!! this may be an early Star Fortress ... the date of its building 757 AD ... the deluge / catastrophe after 1,200s [ ??? ] ... I agree this is all speculation on my part ... the fortress was at Sea Level and then rose up high with mountains [ ??? ] ...


----------



## Archive (Apr 26, 2021)

> Note: This post was recovered from the Sh.org archive.Username: FlyChaosDate: 2020-06-11 21:05:43Reaction Score: 3


date ca. 1600ADs ?
Google Übersetzer
...... Local residents from the village of Kungurtug closest to the lake told the scientist about an ancient legend according to which the Khun-Taiji palace existed on the site of the ruins.
khun-taiji   Choghtu Khong Tayiji - Wikipedia
........ *Tümenkhen Tsogt Khun Taij*; 1581–1637
Semyon Remezov - Wikipedia

                              scythian burial ground in tuva

Google Übersetzer Google Übersetzer  
maybe origional uighar  european     
https://hermitagemuseum.org/wps/portal/hermitage/explore/buildings/locations/room/B10_F1_H30_1 
https://hermitagemuseum.org/wps/portal/hermitage/explore/buildings/locations/room/B10_F1_H32_2
Boa Island
....... *Compare these Irish figures with a Mongolian statue in the  Gobi Desert, several thousand kilometres to the East.* 

irish figures -    mongolian gobi desert - tuva -


----------



## Revelinmusic (Apr 26, 2021)

> Note: This post was recovered from the Sh.org archive.Username: revelinmusicDate: 2020-06-12 00:37:51Reaction Score: 1


I like your analysis and how you do the headings. It makes it very easy for people who are new to this subject and general readers. 
Taking the different points of view with the government, the locals, and historians is also very very good. 
Please continue this type of posting style for thread headers if you have the time.


----------



## Archive (Apr 26, 2021)

> Note: This post was recovered from the Sh.org archive.Username: FlyChaosDate: 2020-06-12 01:57:34Reaction Score: 2


these ppl same as xiongnu ?
Xiongnu - Wikipedia 

Google Übersetzer            (nb ppl in photo random tibetians,not xiongnu)
........ They were not of Chinese origin: they are thought to have arrived there from Persia or Syria; the findings made, in fact, take us back to *Ugarit* and, in particular, to the depictions of the god *Baal* ...... When, in *1725* , the French explorer Father *Duparc* discovered the ruins of the capital of the Hsing Nu, that people, destroyed by the Chinese, had already belonged to the legend for centuries. .....the ruins of a building in which more than a *thousand monoliths* stood ..... a three-storey pyramid...and the royal palace...... In *1854* another Frenchman, *Latour* , explored the area, finding some tombs, weapons, armor, copper pottery and gold and silver jewelry adorned with swastikas and spirals......  Before a " *cataclysm of fire* "

Mysterious Structures of the Gobi Desert
.........numerous structures across the Gobi desert which are likely many thousands of years old, including massive pyramids.  These enormous Chinese pyramids are similar to the pyramids of Giza in size, alignment and orientation. 
...... the 1990's with the discovery of hundreds of tall, blond, 4,000 year old mummies adorned in swastikas in the Gobi desert 

History of the Mysterious Scythians - ROBERT SEPEHR
....... n a recently unearthed grave in the Gobi Desert, nearly two pounds of still-green Marijuana was found .....A barrage of testing has confirmed that the marijuana possessed highly potent psychoactive properties ..... it was found lightly pounded in a wooden bowl in a leather basket near the head of a blue-eyed man who died when he was about 45. The well-preserved mummy of a _seemingly Caucasian shaman with a Roman nose and deep-set eyes_

7 Ancient Lost Civilizations Buried Under The Sand | MessageToEagle.com
..... There was a time in the distant past, before a catastrophe took place, when the Gobi Desert, which spans areas of China and Mongolia, had indeed been covered by water – a great sea with a wonderful island, according to an ancient legend and a scientific view as well. .... According to ancient legends, an island, where now the Gobi Desert lies, was inhabited by the last remnant of the race..... the Tibetan _Book of Dzyan_ confirm there was a huge land inhabited by the real Sons of God, the “white men with blue eyes and fair hair”, who “descended from heaven”. This mysterious place was the seat of one of the richest empires the world ever saw. Beneath the surface are said to lie such wealth, in gold, jewels, statuary, arms

Secret Ancient World Buried Under The Vast Takla Makan Desert | MessageToEagle.com
........ The perfectly well-preserved mummies are estimated to be at least 3000 years-old. The corpses reveal that the people had long reddish-blond hair, European features and didn’t appear to be the ancestors of modern-day Chinese people. Archaeologists now think they may have been the citizens of an ancient civilization that existed at the crossroads between China and Europe

Mysterious Gobi Sea And A Huge Land Inhabited By The Real Sons Of God | MessageToEagle.com
.......An ancient Indian text describes the actual landing of a mysterious and intelligent being called Sunatkumâra meaning the “Everlasting Youth”.
He arrived in his chariot and landed on the island located in the Sea of Gobi.He came with others of the same kind.


> “Thundering down from unsearchable heights, wreathed in flames that filled the heavens with tongues of fire, came the chariot of the Sons of Fire and the Lords of Flame from the Resplendent Star. It alighted on the White Island of the Sea of Gobi, a green, marvelous expanse of fragrant flowers.”


“white men with blue eyes and fair hair” ...These heavenly beings, banished to Earth after a war in heaven. just like the fallen angels described in the Bible, were the divine instructors of humankind, who imparted the arts of civilization to the humans... In the esoteric doctrine, a “third war” is mentioned as taking place .... between the Initiates of the sacred island and the sorcerers of Atlantis. Tradition maintains that the “Sons of God” or the great Initiates of the sacred island, took advantage of the Deluge, to rid the earth of all the sorcerers among the Atlanteans.
...... men from the great white star took their abode on the island in the Sea of Gobi.....  They are said to have built a fortress, then a city, and then, they constructed underwater tunnels connecting their beautiful island with the mainland.

"cataclysm of fire " that destroyed  sound like What created the Sahara Desert?
400 year old Sahara Desert, or why people forgot everything they knew about Africa


----------

